# Tan Goop



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I bought a tan Aurora mako vette on the bay this week. It , of course, needs one window post fixed. I do not have another tan body to make goop from, is the tan plastic in other Aurora products inter changeable? I have a steering wheel controller that I would sacrifice if it would be the same color. Has anyone used these for goop?

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

should be a match. 
make some goop, spread it on the underside of the hood and let it set. then you can check the match
another source of suitable plastic is telephones from the same era. made from the same plastic and many of the colors match.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Great point i was just reading that in my new slot car book


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I used a tan controller for goop, works.:thumbsup:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

What the heck is goop???

Whenever I have to fix missing pieces I use fabricated bits of styrene and super glue and repaint the whole thing...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

old blue said:


> I bought a tan Aurora mako vette on the bay this week. It , of course, needs one window post fixed. I do not have another tan body to make goop from, is the tan plastic in other Aurora products inter changeable? I have a steering wheel controller that I would sacrifice if it would be the same color. Has anyone used these for goop?
> 
> Old Blue


I can fix you up with a tan body. If the control works don't chop it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

leonus, which rock have you been under?
LOL
Testors 3502 liquid glue mixed with chopped up parts of Aurora bodies (and other substances as previously noted) creates a liquid plastic that fills, welds, recreates body parts of original Aurora Model Motoring T-jets.
mixing different consistencies for different purposes is common. Ralph111 has an update in his thread regarding his current use of GOOP to repair wheels wells on some ford.

Testors 3502 can also be brushed on the inside of a body raw to help rejuvenate the plastic for prolonged life and improved flexibility.

Mike Vitale (MEV) is purported to have discovered this magical elixir and Bill Hall, formerly one of our old guard, practically perfected it's use.

however, it is known to cause cancer in California, so stay out of California.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The only bad things about goop are the cure time, and patience is mandatory. 

Cleanliness of both your victim and the plastic bits you use to heal it with will be a determining factor in the quality of the repair. If you allow dirt, glue from a prior repair, mis-colored plastic, bits of an old paint job, or any other foreign matter to get in it, odds are it will show up in your repair.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> leonus, which rock have you been under?
> LOL


'Taint funny, McGee.
Bill pulled his goop-tutorials and customizing posts off the forum about Oct. 1 2013.
Leonus has been a member of the forum only since December.



> however, it is known to cause cancer in California, so stay out of California.


But _*that's*_ funny, McGee.

-- D


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Bill used controllers to make goop, so it should be fine. Be careful with that tan body, it's one of the Aurora colors that becomes brittle with age. Squeeze it too hard, look at it the wrong way, and you'll be fixing more than a window post.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Blue, 
Before you do any work on the body, you might want to brush the posts and the inside surfaces of the body with the Testors plastic solvent and let it sit a couple of times. According to the gospel of goop, the brittle tan plastic will soak it up and become more flexible and stronger. 

-- D


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

New question with goop....... I have to put the lines back in for the door edges but every time I try I get crooked lines. Is there any secrets to getting straight consistent lines?

OB


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The first mention of "goop" I saw as a kid was in a two-part article in Car Model magazine by Jim Keeler on building the "Dodge Fever" dragster. He mixed it up and then poured it inside an engine block, let it dry, and proceeded to bore it out and install pistons. I think those were published in 1968 or maybe 1969, I'll have to go pull my boxes of magazines out and check the dates.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Similar concept, except we are melting down aurora bodies to save other aurora bodies. Cut wheel wells and in the car I am working on, someone cut the bottoms of the doors off in order to put the body on a tyco chassis. When I replaced the door panels and gooped them in I lost the lines that show the edges of the doors. I am looking for a way to put the lines back but straight this time, not like I usually do.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Is there any secrets to getting straight consistent lines?


yes
be sober!

if your like me, I can not do a straight line for anything!!
so Sometimes someone else in the house/neighborhood can help.

or finding/making device you can press or roll the line with


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Try a straight edge as a guide for your line... An old plastic credit card works good. Lightly clamp/hold in place on the body, then drag your xacto blade (the dull edge/side) or sharp point back and forth a few times against the guide from point A to point B. Do some final block/cleanup sanding. Doesn't take much to create a line... As always, opinions/results may/will vary...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If the line has a curve to it, place a piece if masking tape on a good example of what you're trying to replicate and draw the line with a pencil on the tape. Then peel off the tape and put it on the same gift card that Randy suggests using and cut out that shape on the card. Verify that the shape matches the line on your good example. Then use the new contoured card edge as a guide. It won't work where the body bends, but on the flatter surface it should help.


----------

